# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Looking for breeders

## Ditto

Looking for gopher snake breeders, preferably sonoran but I'm open to other varieties. I'm not looking to buy right now but probably before it gets too cold to ship, so I'm mostly just looking for some breeders to look into and talk with a bit before I buy. I've made the mistake of buying snakes from less than reputable breed with both of my previous snakes and I'm really trying not to do that again haha. Anyway if anyone knows of any good breeders or breeds gophers themselves I'd really appreciate some recommendations!  :Very Happy:

----------


## pretends2bnormal

I haven't bought, but I've spoken with them at expos and found them to be a breeder I'd buy from if I got another pituophis.  

Breeder Gopher Your Pet.  They do bulls and gophers (and probably pines) in more morphs than I've seen from anyone else.  Probably worth checking out.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_Ditto_ (08-24-2019)

----------


## Ditto

> I haven't bought, but I've spoken with them at expos and found them to be a breeder I'd buy from if I got another pituophis.  
> 
> Breeder Gopher Your Pet.  They do bulls and gophers (and probably pines) in more morphs than I've seen from anyone else.  Probably worth checking out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks! I just looked them up and found their MM and fb page, I think I'll shoot them a message  :Smile:

----------


## pretends2bnormal

> Thanks! I just looked them up and found their MM and fb page, I think I'll shoot them a message


When I spoke with them, they sounded knowledgeable about a pretty wide variety of locales (I had been asking about bulls mainly since that's what I have) and have been doing it for quite a while.  Everything on their table looked in good shape (which was quite a few animals, including yearlings and older snakes).

I'm not aware of anyone else who specializes, but a few other breeders at my local expos have a few.  Not their main focus though (BPs or corn/king colubrids).

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_Ditto_ (08-24-2019)

----------


## Werewolves

+1 for Gopher Your Pet. I also had a great experience chatting with them at an expo. I had a simple question about bullsnake localities and they enthusiastically delved deeper than I expected into explaining it and talking about how much they love bullsnakes, even though they knew I wasn't going to buy that day. Like pretends2bnormal, I decided that I'd want to get my future pituophis from them if I can. I have definitely seen them have pine snakes occasionally!

----------

_Ditto_ (08-24-2019)

----------


## Bodie

Russ Bates.   He has some gophers for sale right now on fauna.  I just bought a baby bull from him.

----------

_Ditto_ (08-24-2019)

----------


## Ditto

> +1 for Gopher Your Pet. I also had a great experience chatting with them at an expo. I had a simple question about bullsnake localities and they enthusiastically delved deeper than I expected into explaining it and talking about how much they love bullsnakes, even though they knew I wasn't going to buy that day. Like pretends2bnormal, I decided that I'd want to get my future pituophis from them if I can. I have definitely seen them have pine snakes occasionally!


That's awesome wow!! I sent them an email, hoping they get back to me soon (but not expecting them to lol, I only sent it about 15 minutes ago), these replies are getting me really excited haha!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ditto

> Russ Bates.   He has some gophers for sale right now on fauna.  I just bought a baby bull from him.


Oh cool, do you know if he has a website or any way to contact him other than fauna?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bodie

You can reach him on fb messenger.  Look up russ bates (not many).  His profile pic is the one of him holding a fish

----------

_Ditto_ (08-24-2019)

----------


## Ditto

> You can reach him on fb messenger.  Look up russ bates (not many).  His profile pic is the one of him holding a fish


I'll try that, thanks so much for the suggestion!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Check out Jason Nelson at Envy Reptiles.  His Pits are top notch. 

https://m.facebook.com/EnvyReptiles/...&source=result

----------

_Ditto_ (08-24-2019),John1982 (08-25-2019)

----------


## Ditto

> Check out Jason Nelson at Envy Reptiles.  His Pits are top notch. 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/EnvyReptiles/...&source=result


Thanks, I'll look into him!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## John1982

> Check out Jason Nelson at Envy Reptiles.  His Pits are top notch. 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/EnvyReptiles/...&source=result


Another vote for Jason. He produces a ton of beautiful Pituophis every year. He does most of his advertising on the kingsnake.com classified forums but if you're looking for something specific, shoot him an email.

----------

_Ditto_ (08-25-2019)

----------


## Ditto

Sorry to comment on an older thread, just wondering if anyone here has had any experiences with TKS inc? I was just browsing mm and they've got some absolutely gorgeous animals. Also, it said in the description of their females listed on mm that they won't sell single females and you must also buy a male. I've never seen that before and I guess I'm just curious about the reason haha 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> Sorry to comment on an older thread, just wondering if anyone here has had any experiences with TKS inc? I was just browsing mm and they've got some absolutely gorgeous animals. Also, it said in the description of their females listed on mm that they won't sell single females and you must also buy a male. I've never seen that before and I guess I'm just curious about the reason haha 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


That's because many ppl (who want to breed snakes) only want to buy the females, then they end up with a bunch of solo males which are hard to sell to the many other 
people that actually want to buy pairs.

----------

_Ditto_ (09-18-2019)

----------


## Ditto

> That's because many ppl (who want to breed snakes) only want to buy the females, then they end up with a bunch of solo males which are hard to sell to the many other 
> people that actually want to buy pairs.


Ahh okay, that makes sense, not sure why i didnt think of that haha, thanks!

----------


## Ditto

Hey all! So unfortunately I had some stuff going on in my personal life and I wasn't able to add any new snakes to the family until now and I've officially missed my window to order one as it's now dropping down below 40* at night here, so I'm tossing that idea for now. I WAS able to find one breeder that's about 2 hours from me so I would be able to pick it up in person and he has one gopher left for the season! His name is Rick Krumrine, he's got good reviews from what I've seen and I've had a couple people recommend him to me, but I figured I should ask about him here too just in case anyone's had any experiences with him. From what I can tell he runs a fairly big operation so I thought it might be at least possible that someone here has run into him at some point  :Smile:

----------

